# excision vulvar nevus vs skin tag



## Spaul (Jul 17, 2009)

I am new to the asc world. The surgeon scheduled and billed for excision of a vulvar nevus. The patient has a history of a vulva nevus. The coders at the billing company state they cannot bill 11422 because the path report states it was an acrochordon. They billed 11200 instead. Which is the correct way to bill this? Thanks.


----------



## donsqueen (Jul 17, 2009)

The vulva has it's own codes. Look at 56501. This what I'd use based on the description you gave.


----------

